# Horse Riding whilst undergoing IVF



## Degas

Hi,

First of all, sorry if this is in the wrong place, wasn't too sure where to put this question.

I am about to embark on the IVF journey (already had prostap 3) and was wondering if anyone had any thoughts on horse riding whilst doing down reg and stims. Having never had IVF before I don't know how I will feel or if exercise like horse riding can cause me any potential problems. 

Obviously, if I were to ride I would keep it light, but was wondering ..... should I continue to ride or not? What would you do? 

Thanks x


----------



## Josie1

I don't see any problems with it when using your medication if you feel well enough. 

It's not something I would do in the 2 week wait though, sorry if that sounds obvious. I don't mean it to be, just incase u hadn't thought of that. 

Good luck x


----------



## 3rdtime

Just check with your consultant first, then see what feels right for you at the time.

But when I was on stimms my ovaries ached, I dont think I could have handled the impact.

Xx


----------



## staceysm

Hi,

I think with down regging you will be fine, but the stimming drugs can make you feel very uncomfortable.  My consultant said that during normal ovulation your ovaries are the size of walnuts.  During stimulation they can get to the size of Oranges.  I could just about sit down before egg collection.

X


----------



## Degas

Thanks for your thoughts. I think I'll keep going until it gets uncomfortable then, like you say will check with doctors first. I will definitely stop just before EC and no riding after transfer. Wow, ovaries the size of oranges.....ouch! X


----------



## Cloudy

I was advised to do nothing more strenuous than walking during stims - not even hoovering....they actually never said that, but my husband believes it      

Seriously though, during stims I would say its safer not to horse ride, or muck out just for a sake of a few weeks.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Degas

Thanks, yes you are right, after giving it some thought it's best not to. I don't want to do anything that could cause any complications or things that I might look back on and regret. 

I'd been given the opportunity to ride an excellent event horse, it seemed too good to turn down, but I really think it's just not the right time for me. Oh well. x


----------



## Delia12

Hi, I am glad you made that decision. My advice would be safety first. During my first IVF cycle, went horseback riding during retrieval and transfer. I got hyper-stimulated and needless to say, cycle was unsuccessful . I had only done yoga and gently exercise like walking throughout my 2nd IVF cycle. Rest of the time, I just used to RELAX. Now, I am blessed with healthy, active 3 years old DS .
It might be hard to give up the things you love, but believe me it’s so worth it, knowing that all the pain and struggles of IVF that you have gone through will pay off. Moreover, it’s nice to have something being missed and to be excited about doing it again for a long time . 
Good luck.


----------



## spudlin

Hi, 

I've got my own horse and asked my clinic this question. They said that I could continue my normal exercise unless I felt uncomfortable, which I didn't. I did ease off the schooling work and just went for lots of walks out on him instead. 

My cycle failed at ec but was nothing to do with riding at all, the down reg was just too good that I struggled to respond to the stimms. Not down regging next cycle, doing short protocol.

They say you should carry on exercising if your body is used to it, keeps the blood flowing


----------



## Degas

Hi, yes, I am still riding a nice steady cob and will continue to do so until I don't feel comfortable any more. I find riding very relaxing so I'm sure it'll help my state of mind haha. I think riding the eventer might have been a risk too far. Thanks x


----------

